# Camping table- packs really small?



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone know of a camping table that packs away really really small?We need a camping table that is really compact when folded. I've searched the net but most ads do not give the folded/rolled dimension of the table. I've seen a couple at 7cm depth when packed away but this is too much for our limited space. A rolled one might be better if I could find some dimensions.
We normally use the VW for two people so have a table for that but it will soon be used with two children so we need an extra table.
Hope some-one can help,
lala


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

If you cannot find one less than 7 cm a rolled one may be suitable as you can split it into the rolled top and the legs which can go in separately.

Derek


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9278125/Trail/searchtext>CAMPING+TABLE.htm

This is similar to what we bought when we had a panel van.
As mentioned above, the table top and legs are seperate and so could be stored either together in it's bag or in different places..
The folded size stated would be the whole lot in 1 bag..


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

lalala said:


> I've seen a couple at 7cm depth when packed away but this is too much for our limited space.


Really? Less than 3" is too deep? We have one of the roll top ones, bought from Tesco in a camping sale years ago, and both the legs bit and the rolled-up top bit are around 3" square.

Do you have any restrictions on the other dimensions? Are you looking for a very flat but wide / deep packed away size? If so, I think I've seen tables where the legs fold flat and are held inside the table top - depth around 2".

Or what about something with one central leg? Woud that be stable enough?

Gerald


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Aldi have ones similar to those Tonka mentioned in his post as from Thursday 9th for £17.99.

Charlie


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a couple at 7cm depth when packed away but this is too much for our limited space.
> ...


Yes unfortunately 3" is too deep. Our conversion has two seats in the middle and all the kitchen, loo space, cupboards etc at the back. It's a super layout for us but it does mean there is not a large open area as in a California type layout. So the space we havein mind is between the VW side and one of the seats. it's about 5cm.but could take a flat table top in terms of width and height.
If it were just the two of us there would be plenty room but with four in the camper space is very limited. We do have a fold away table with one leg that fits onto the van side. Do you think it would be possible to get two more legs and fit them onto this table making a stand alone table for outside. your suggestion of the central leg made me think of that!
We shall be at Aldi on Thursday to look at their tables.
thanks
Lala


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Lala

Without seeing your table it's difficult to make a sensible suggestion, but >> this << system just might be the answer.

You might also be able to fit a socket in the van floor to use it inside with even greater flexibility.

Would it be stable enough on its tripod with kids around? Don't know - you would have to go to an accessory shop and have a close look.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi 

we bought a roll up table from B & M Bargains £14.99 with aluminium top


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

keep your fingers cross for good weather and take a picnic rug.  .

Alternately serve meals in bowls and use laps, fingers and spoons .

Kids'll love it. :wink:


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> keep your fingers cross for good weather and take a picnic rug.  .
> 
> Alternately serve meals in bowls and use laps, fingers and spoons .
> 
> Kids'll love it. :wink:


Good thinking Spacerunner - problem is that the places being visited, Iceland and the Faroes, will even in midsummer probably be cold wet and windy! (Why are we going?)
There is table space for 4 people to eat in the van, and one table attaches to the van side outside so can seat 2/3 people, but we thought an extra outdoor table would be useful.
I've looked up B & M but none in our area.
Zebedee I've looked up your suggestion but it won't work for us, however it led me to think about putting an extra 2 legs on one of our tables (1 leg already and attaches to rail on wall) but after sourcing the right legs the space for fitting them is too restricted due to the rail clips so that won't work either.
I'll be down to Aldi in the morning,
thanks again to all
Lala


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

We have one of these (but in a double size).

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/elite-single-table-p152332

Is great because it all rolls away into one bag. Don't know the dimensions but you could go to your local go outdoors with a tape measure.

Milly


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We have one of the roll up tables we use outside but mainly for drinks as eating is difficult because you can't get your legs under the table properly.

Joe


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Table in T5*

Have you considered fixing a table top to the inside of the rear door(s) or attached to the roof?
Sorry if this is a stupid idea but I thought it might be easier to do this than source a really small table. 
Tonyp


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

lala

you need something like this, 2 in 1, dont need space for the bikes then


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Milly, I shall visit Gooutdoors at the weekend and look at this table.
Thanks joedenise for the timely tip that I'll need to check that we could actually sit at it comfortably, otherwise it would take up precious space and then not be used!
I'm thinking hard about your ideas Frantone to see if either would be feasible, the problem being that the layout means we use the back door a lot and having a table attached would cut down headroom. There is some room at the back, between the door and the fridge but we use this for 2 folding chairs which couldn't really go anywhere else.
We have a lifting roof and I'm not even sure it would be possible to fix anything, and again we'd lose that precious headroom.. We can't put anything on the roof as it would take us above 2m.
I'm usually quite good at thinking out solutions but obviously not this time! 
Lala


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello
We have one that is something like this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3FT-COMPACT-H...oods_Camping_furniture_ET&hash=item43a54a1294

and it has been one of the best buys ever. We used it in our little vans VW & Traffic then motorhome McLouis and we still can't part with it in our 7 metre Lunar!

Folds down to a flat carry case and goes up in a jiffy!!!

Kind Regards
Debs and Nick


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

JohnGun said:


> lala
> 
> you need something like this, 2 in 1, dont need space for the bikes then


Is this akin to 'eating on the hoof'?
Seriously though we have been to Aldi and have purchased their roll up table, and as was suggested in this thread we will separate the bits and store them in different places rather than in their carry bag.
Hilarious in the shop where we tried to put it up before making our decision, and ended with so many others giving us advice that the aisle was all but blocked!
We did alright for Aldi though as we weren't the only ones to buy one as a result of seeing it up. One customer said he had one that was easier to put up, and then decided to buy one anyway!
Thanks very much to everyone who gave advice and ideas,
Lala


----------

